# 6.0L headers on 5.7L?



## bassist3453 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm looking to find a set of long tubes for less than $1k, and Pacesetter makes a set for a 6.0 but not a 5.7. Will they fit?


----------



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

hey man check your pm's i hit you back in regards to this


----------

